# WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!​*
Ich möchte hier einmal kurz auf die Ereignisse in Sachsen vor der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF und die Umbenennung in DAFV  eingehen und dann auf die aktuellen Geschehnisse.

Denn ich habe den Eindruck, als ob der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler erneut seine Zahler belügt, oder nicht in vollem Umfange die Wahrheit sagt, trickst, tarnt und täuscht, um im DAFV bleiben zu können - was dann erneut jedes Jahr mehr als 120.000 Euro für den DAFV für Nullleistung bedeutet, die sicher im Land besser einzusetzen wären. 

Wenn hier nicht die in den sächsischen Vereinen organisierten Zahler des Landesverbandes aufpassen, bei ihren Vereinsvorsitzenden und über die Verbandsgremien Aufklärung verlangen und gegensteuern, besteht die große Gefahr, dass sie von ihrem Landesverband erneut in Sachen Bundesverband über den Tisch gezogen werden.

Daher diese:

*WARNUNG!!!!​*

*Zu den Fakten - damals:*
Wir haben zu den Vorkommnissen in Sachsen rund um die Vorbereitung der Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF  alles berichtet, es ist nach wie vor nachlesbar.

Zuerst wurde wirklich noch hart verhandelt, auch die Sachsen standen klar dafür, dass man nur auf Augenhöhe fusionieren solle, ohne jeden Zeitdruck die Verhandlungen geschehen müssten und nur in den VDSF eingetreten wird, wenn vorher die relevanten angelpolitischen Punkte festgeschrieben sind.

Dass genau das Gegenteil davon geschah, ist der "Erpressung" des Brandenburger Landesverbandes zu verdanken, die meinten, wenn die Fusion nicht käme, würden sie aus dem DAV austreten (der damit fast die Hälfte seiner Zahler verloren hätte und so nicht mehr existenzfähig gewesen wäre). 

Viele im DAV wollten trotzdem nicht in den VDSF übertreten.
Erst als dann Friedel Richter mit den Sachsen auch umgekippt ist und sich den Brandenburgern angeschlossen hat, wurde dann der Übertritt in den VDSF durchgezogen.

Und da dann auch klar war, dass der DAV wegen der Erpressung übertreten musste, wurde natürlich entgegen aller vorherigen Versprechungen sofort Zeitdruck gemacht!!

Es wurden im Vorfeld keinerlei angelpolitischen Punkte festgeschrieben und statt einer Fusion au Augenhöhe kam es zur Fusion durch Eintritt des DAV in den VDSF (heute noch gilt die alte VDSF-Geschäftsordnung).

Das alles ist bekannt und nachgewiesen und veröffentlicht wie unstrittig.

-----------------------------------------------------------​*Heutige Situation*
Ein Teil der Sachsen war damals schon nicht einverstanden mit der Vorgehensweise ihres Verbandes, es kamen auch neue Leute ins Präsidium. 
Über die Kündigung der Sachsen beim DAFV, die Gründe dazu, berichteten wir, wie auch die Sachsen dann auf ihrer Seite darüber berichteten.

Mit dem Geschäftsführer Jens Felix baute ich ein vertrauensvolles Verhältnis auf, diverse Veröffentlichungen der Sachsen konnte ich mit seiner Erlaubnis (gut, dass ich mir sowas immer bestätigen lasse und das neben dem weiteren Mailverkehr vorliegen habe...) bei uns im Wortlaut veröffentlichen.

Wir hatten in den vergangenen Monaten und Wochen da eine gute Kooperation, ich hatte den Eindruck, als ob sich sowohl Geschäftsführer Jens Felix wie auch der LVSA insgesamt in eine gute Richtung bewegen würden.

Dann kam allerdings in einer Zeit, als Jens Felix in Urlaub war (er hat mit auch da noch einmal aus dem Urlaub zurückgemailt) auf einmal die Meldung auf den Seiten des DAFV vom Treffen des neuen Geschäftsführers Seggelke (der war eingeladen) und der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der DAFV-Präsidentin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan (nicht eingeladen nach unserer Infos, kam so mit), mit den Sachsen auf der Messe in Leipzig.

Siehe dazu:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/jagd-angeln-in-leipzig

Da ich ganz andere Infos aus dem LVSA auch von deren GF hatte, schrieb ich ihn an und bat um Aufklärung. Als nach einer bestätigenden Mail danach keinerlei Rückmeldung mehr kam, rief ich natürlich auch mehrfach unter seiner Durchwahl beim Verband an.
Es wurde nie abgenommen. 
Nur Friedel Richter erwähnte im Verbandsausschuss das als "der Finkbeiner macht Telefonterror bei uns"...

Nun ja, nachhaken gehört zum Job, gerade wenn nicht mal abgenomen wird..

Bis heute keinerlei Rückmeldung  von Jens Felix oder eine Richtigstellung der Darstellung des Besuches auf der Messe seitens des LVSA oder eines seiner Regionalverbände.

Statt dessen kam dann die Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAFV, von der wir ja berichteten. 

Von der uns berichtet wurde - was wir dann auch so brachten - dass Friedel Richter sich für eine Rückkehr des LVSA GEGEN den klaren Beschluss seines Landesverbandes stark machte und dafür sorgen wollte, dass das bei den Sachsen erneut abgestimmt werden würde, weil der DAFV auf so gutem Wege sei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...



Daraufhin kam eine Meldung auf der Seite der Sachsen, die da also entweder bewusst lügen, oder andere Foren meinen, oder schlicht zu dumm sind, um lesen zu können:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=140


			
				LVSA schrieb:
			
		

> Wir möchten Anfragen unserer Mitglieder inhaltlich dementieren, welche auf Schilderungen diverser Foren im Internet zurückgehen. *Dort wird geschildert, dass unser Präsident anlässlich der Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAFV am 11.11.2016 die Mitteilung gegeben hätte, dass wir bereits ab kommenden Jahr wieder einen Antrag auf Mitgliedschaft stellen würden. *


*DAS HABEN WIR SO NIE BEHAUPTET ODER VERÖFFENTLICHT!!* (siehe Berichterstattung oben!!!)

Dass wir hier aber den LVSA und seinen Präsident Richter wohl kalt erwischt hatten, das kann man feststellen.

Gerade an der schnellen Veröffentlichung auf den Seiten des LVSA - auch wenn die nachweislich falsch bzw. eventuell sogar bewusst gelogen ist (sollte damit da Anglerboard gemeint gewesen sein).

Wenn man andere Veröffentlichungen weiterer am Verbandsausschuss teilnehmender Verbände liest, wird aber schon klar, dass die Berichterstattung von uns auch deutlich näher an der objektiven Wahrheit ist, als die Veröffentlichung des LVSA, mittels derer wohl nur seine Zahler beruhigt (getäuscht?) werden sollten.

Immer, wenn da jetzt nachfolgend in den Zitaten von Sachsen die Rede ist, handelt es sich dabei um den für Sachsen anwesenden Präsidenten Friedel Richter.

Zum Beispiel hatte auch der Verband des Finanzvizes im DAFV, der Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems e. V. , eine klare Aussage veröffentlicht, welche uns in unserer Berichterstattung bestätigt:
http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuell...s]=167&cHash=608c6ff273910390a35f1bde1cf493e8


			
				Weser-Ems schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr erfreulich waren auch die Signale aus Sachsen. Eine mögliche Rückkehr des Landesverbands ab 2018 ist klar kommuniziert worden.



Auch der Landesverband des "Beraters" Vollborn der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der DAFV-Präsidentin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein, hat das so verstanden wie auch Weser-Ems oder wir:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/164-neuigkeiten-2016/1164-dafv-hauptversammlung-2016


			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Der LV Sächsischer Angler, der für 2017 gekündigt hat, zeigte sich erfreut über die guten Nachrichten vom Bundesverband. Vielleicht können wir auf eine Rückkehr dieser 41.942 Angler in den nächsten Jahren hoffen.



Auch der Rheinische Fischereiverband bezieht eindeutig Stellung:
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1471&cHash=64a58c2f109dda198e10f12400c83d4b


			
				Rheinischer Fischereiverband schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr positiv wurden auch die Signale aus Sachsen aufgenommen, Präsident Friedel Richter hat eine mögliche Rückkehr des Landesverbands ab 2018 klar kommuniziert



Und selbst der DAFV sieht das alles optimistisch:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...hauptversammlung-2016-zusammen-sind-wir-stark


			
				DAFV schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr erfreulich waren auch die Signale aus Sachsen. Eine mögliche Rückkehr des Landesverbands ab 2018 ist klar kommuniziert worden.




*Ihr könnt also nun selber beurteilen, wer hier wirklich offen informiert:*
Der LVSA mit seinen an Hand der oben genannten Zitate also nachweislich falschen Veröffentlichungen, oder wir im Anglerboard, die das genauso beschrieben hatten, wie es andere auch bestätigen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Ich kann mich also nur wiederholen, und die im LVSA organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer warnen:​*
*> Es geht hier wieder wie damals bei der Fusion etwas hinter eurem Rücken ab!!!!!*

*> Erneut werdet ihr von eurem Verband falsch, nicht vollständig oder gar nicht informiert, was da abgeht in Bezug auf den DAFV*

*>Ebenfalls wieder Schweigen bei den Regionalverbänden, keinerlei offizielle Richtigstellung auf deren Seiten bis jetzt!*
(oder so gut versteckt, dass man es nicht findet)
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/
http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de/
http://www.anglerverband-leipzig.de/

Während also die Angler in Sachsen wiederum weder von ihrem Landes-, noch von dessen Regionalverbänden sauber und vollumfänglich informiert werden, kann man mit dieser Veröffentlichung jedenfalls feststellen:
Wenn die sächsischen Angler nachher wieder jammern, sind sie selber schuld.

Die Infos liegen auf dem Tisch.

Wenn sie jetzt ihre Funktionäre und Delegierten so weitermachen lassen, haben sie es schlicht nicht besser verdient.

Wehrt euch, oder werdet weiter mit eurem Verband dem ehemaligen VDSF im DAFV immer ähnlicher.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

PS:

Sollte sich angesichts der vielen entsprechenden Meldungen vom DAFV und den Landesverbänden, die das genauso verstanden haben, wie es mir auch zugetragen wurde und ich es veröffentlicht habe, nun der Sachsen-Präsi Richter melden, dass er das ganz anders gemeint hatte und wir alle das falsch verstehen würden, sollten sich die Zahler im LVSA dringend überlegen, ob sie nicht mal nen Präsi wählen sollten, der sich wenigstens so ausdrücken kann, dass nicht alle anderen das "falsch" verstehen...

Und dass - obwohl angeblich Mehrheiten in den Regionalverbänden klar gegen den Verbleib im DAFV sind mit der augenblicklichen Situation und es nach meiner Kenntnis auch keinerlei Mandat für Richters Aussagen im VA gab - die Regionalverbände dazu schweigen und das nicht klar stellen, das ist auch vielsagend genug.

Ich vermute, es gäbe einige im LVSA organisierte Zahler, die schon gerne wissen würden, warum man anscheinend wieder auf dem Weg ist, dem DAFV  jährlich mehr als 120.000 Euro vom Geld der sächsischen Angler hinter her zu schmeissen, und wie es dazu kam/kommen könnte/kommen wird ....


----------



## wertfreund (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Ich empfinde das Vorgehen um Vollborn und Happavch-Kassan als für die Mitglieder u n haltbar!

Mich persönlich widert es sprichwörtlich an, und ich fühle mich dumpf an den "Herr der Ringe" erinnert.

Dieses andauernde "hinter dem Rücken" und diese ständigen ganz offenbaren "Stillschweigevereinbarungen" am laufenden Band n u r um IHRE Machtposition und Einfluss aufrecht zu erhalten.

Hier geht es NULL mehr  um Angelei und die Wahrung der Interessen der Basis-Mitglieder am Angeln sondern nur noch um Zememtierung einer möglichst breiten Machtbasis die Fr. Happach-Kassan ganz offenbar gallopierend abhanden kommt!

Ein solches Verhalten empfinde ich als Hintertreibung zu Ungunsten der Interessen aller Mitglieder die in Angelvereinen unter Fr. Happach-Kassan m.E. ganz offenbar zwangsorganisiert werden! Mir geht es dabei ganz deutlich n i c h t darum, dass Fr. Happach-Kassan eine Frau oder Nichtanglerin ist, sondern darum dass IHR Tun schlicht n i c h t s mehr mit den Interessen der Angler vereint <-> "Angel-Verein".

Wozu ein solches Vakuum an nicht vertretenen Interessen der Angler führt, zeigt das m.E. völlig hirnverbrannte "Baglimit" für Dorsche in 
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Schleswig-Holstein, dass -so es unverändert kommt -tausende Arbeitsplätze in Hotellerie, Tourismus, Camping, Handel, und vorallem Angel-Kutterbetrieb kosten wird.

D a s ist das einzige Resultat solcher Kämpfe um Machtbasis und Posten!

Ein solcher Bundesvorsitz ist nach meinem Empfinden unhaltbar und muss aktiv von den Basismitgliedern in einem direkten,  freien, geheimen Abstimmungsverfahren in dem mimdestens 51% der stimmfähigen Mitglieder ihre Stimme abgeben  -  abwählbar sein.

Es ist DRINGEND an der Zeit - Fr. Happach-Kassan ist mit ihrem Tun nach meinem Dafürhalten für die Zersetzung von jahrzehntelang mühevoll aufgebauter Interessenvertretung, Vereinsstrukturen und Vereinskultur verantwortlich zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Ich will Dir faktisch nicht groß widersprechen.

Allerdings gehts hier ja drum, die Sachsen zu warnen und denen aufzuzeigen, wie anglerfeindlich, auch mit klar nachgewiesenen Unwahrheiten, ihr Landesverband da handelt und wie das die Regionalverbände, die Delegierten und Funktionäre des LVSA das mittragen und keinerlei öffentliche Reaktion gegen solch klare Unwahrheiten kommt ..

Daher kommt nun auch um Ranking:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979
die Sachsen vom Platz 4 mit aufs Treppchen zu NABU, Fischereiverband Saar KöR, Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V., Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg...


----------



## Ruckhaber (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Leider schlecht recherchiert und falsch nachgeplappert. Die Verbandsausschusssitzung war am 19.11.2016 und ich war persönlich dabei. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Einfach die Veröffentlichungen anschauen dazu vom DAFV, vom LSFV-SH, von Weser-Ems, vom Rheinischen, die alle unser Darstellung bestätigen.

Zudem war der VA des DAFV, von dem hier die Rede ist, nicht am 19. (Sa), sondern Freitag am 11.11.....

Was genau soll Deiner Ansicht nach nicht stimmen und falsch sein?

Der VA des DAFV ist eine Versammlung der Präsidenten, manchmal GF dabei...

Du bist also Friedel Richter, wenn Du da dabei warst - und bringst wieder mal alles durcheinander?

Willkommen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



Ruckhaber schrieb:


> Leider schlecht recherchiert und falsch nachgeplappert. Die Verbandsausschusssitzung war am 19.11.2016 und ich war persönlich dabei.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk



Respekt! Solch ein Statement finde ich passend zur Arbeit in den Verbänden... Erst einmal einen raushauen, aber keine Ahnung. Nicht einmal Stimmung machen können die...

Wie war das mit "Einfach mal die XXX halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat"?

Oder Du kommst aus dem Quark und zeigst hier jetzt nachweislich die Wahrheit auf? 

Peinlich! #q


----------



## Darket (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Mal angenommen, dass Thomas ein unerfreulicher Fehler bei der Wiedergabe des Datums unterlaufen sein sollte, wäre es angesichts des Artikels nicht nur bezeichnend, wenn jemand, der tatsächlich anwesend war, diesen Fehler korrigiert, zum eigentlichen Inhalt jedoch nichts beizutragen hat. Es wäre für den unbedarften Leser wie mich ein unausgesprochenes Eingeständnis, dass der Rest ziemlich genau zutrifft. Ein Verhalten welches mir beruflich übrigens oft bei Straftätern begegnet, die damit, dass sie auf fehlerhafte, aber marginale Details hinweisen, versuchen davon abzulenken, was sie eigentlich getan haben. In völliger Verkennung des Umstandes, dass jeder denkende Mensch leicht amüsiert sofort bemerkt was da passiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Einfach gucken - VA WAR am 11.11.
HV am 12.11.
Brauchst doch nur gucken, wann wir drüber berichtet haben oder beim DAFV nachlesen ..

Das es Mitglieder vom LVSA Sachsen halt nicht immer so so mit Wahrheit oder Fakten haben, wenns um Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei geht, sollten wir doch nun gelernt haben..


----------



## lipan (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Wo sind eigentlich die Statements der Sachsen in diesem Faden??
Wie viele sächsische Angler beschäftigen sich mit dem Problem DAFV? Mag sein, etwa zehn Prozent sind informiert, es gibt einen fusionierten Verband DAFV. Wiederum wenige Prozente der Basisangler beschäftigen sich mit der Arbeit dieses Dachverbandes, wahrnehmen kann den ja keiner. Hängen ja noch die Schilder „DAV-Pachtgewässer“ an den Tümpeln . Das Hauptthema ist Fischbesatz, in Bezug auf den Verband vielleicht noch der Gewässerfonds, wenn es um Verbandsarbeit geht. Das Gros der sächsischen Angler von der Basis ist somit bei der Vertretung ihrer Interessen angewiesen auf präsidiale Entscheidungen. Entscheidungen von Ehrenamtlern, welche die Basis gewählt hat. Die Delegiertenversammlung des LVSA hat nach langer Diskussion einen Austritt aus dem DAFV beschlossen, weil dieser Dachverband nicht die erhofften Ziele des LVSA verfolgt. Keinerlei Lobbyarbeit für Angler auf Bundes- oder Europa- Ebene erkennbar. Dies ist Fakt und wurde auch vom Anglerboard positiv bewertet. Parallel zur Kündigung wurde unseren sächsischen Anglern auch mitgeteilt (Presse, Internet und Tagungen), der LVSA wird die Arbeit des DAFV weiter kritisch von außen betrachten, Unterstützung anbieten, und wenn eine Kehrtwende dieses Verbandes in Richtung pro Angeln und uns Angler erkennbar wird, die Delegiertenversammlung über eine erneute Aufnahme des LVSA in den DAFV abstimmen  lassen. 
Die Einstellung eines neuen GF beim DAFV sowie eines Hauptamtlers für Lobbyarbeit lässt hoffen. 
Ein wenig zumindest.
Das Auseinandernehmen eines Statements von 
Friedel Richter sowie die Zerschlagung des zarten Pflänzchens, ich nenne das mal „Annäherung eines Anglerfreundlichen Landesverbandes LVSA auch an das  Anglerboard“ jedoch nicht. Das war es nicht wert, mein Beitrag dazu. Ebensowenig verstehe ich die Freude einiger VDSF Verbände sowie des DAFV über die hier zitierte Aussage unseres  Präsidenten NICHT (war selbst nicht dabei).
Für mich gilt mein Wort. Sowie das Wort der anderen Delegierten, wenn es denn so weit ist.  
Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



lipan schrieb:


> sowie die Zerschlagung des zarten Pflänzchens, ich nenne das mal „Annäherung eines Anglerfreundlichen Landesverbandes LVSA auch an das  Anglerboard“ jedoch nicht.


Das war neben Richter der GF, der das Pflänzchen zerschlagen hat. So wie Richter beim VA, der meine Versuche, den GF telefonisch auf der Geschäftsstelle zu erreichen, da als Telefonterror bezeichnet.

Das war mein Versuch, die Sache auf der Leipziger Messe zu klären.

Aussagen zum VA sind klar und eindeutig alle so veröffentlicht, so dass klar ist, dass Richter hier entweder aus Inkompetenz die Unwahrheit sagt oder bewusst dreist lügt mit der Veröffentlichung auf der Seite der Sachsen - der LVSA und seine Delegierten und Funktionäre, die das so zulassen, was ihr Präsi  da abzieht, sind kein Stück besser als Richter selber.

Genau solches Verhalten zeichnet Totengräber des Angelns aus, denen es nur um ihre Pöstchen, aber nicht um Angeln oder Angler geht. 

Ich bin auch persönlich nach dem eigentlich guten Verhältnis gerade mit dem GF schwerst enttäuscht.
Der hat mich entweder die ganze Zeit auch bewusst angelogen, oder wurde von seinem Präsi nicht informiert oder auch hintergangen wie die Angler selber im LVSA..

Es muss scheinbar schon immer eine "besondere" Sorte Mensch sein, die da Funktionär wird in den Verbänden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei...

Mit viel zu wenig positiven Ausnahmen - schade...........


----------



## angler1996 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

dann schreibe ich als Sachse was dazu:
 Die Erklärungen unsers unseres Landesverbandes im Zusammenhang mit dem Beschluss zu Austritt aus dem DAFV
 (den ich übrigens begrüßt habe)
 lautete genauso, wie Du sie hier erläutert hast.
 Die angebliche Bemerkung von F. Richter werde ich nicht kommentieren, da mir da jeder Zusammenhang fehlt.
 Was man aus der Einstellung eines neuen MA für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ín Bezug auf die Arbeit des Bundesverbandes ableiten kann, bleibt abzuwarten.
 Das ich präsidial geleitet werden will ist mir allerdings neu, 
 vielleicht bin ich da in der Minderheit.
 Gruß A.


----------



## kati48268 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Off Topic, sorry!



lipan schrieb:


> Die Einstellung eines neuen GF beim DAFV sowie eines Hauptamtlers für Lobbyarbeit lässt hoffen.


Worauf denn nur??? #c

Der GF hat lt. Satzung nix zu entscheiden, keine Gestaltungsmacht, ... der darf Briefe öffnen, ans Telefon gehen, Frau Dr. den Kalender bringen und abends die Tür abschließen.
Und ein Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter muss etwas haben, mit der er klingeln kann - irgendwas - 
aber da is nix womit man trommeln könnte. 

Wenn Yahoo morgen den 27ten Manager in Folge einstellt, kauft doch trotzdem niemand mehr eine Aktie von denen, denn die haben keine Inhalte, keine Ideen, sind öffentlich totgesagt und pleite. Jeder weiß das.
Beim DAFV ist das nicht etwa genauso, es ist schlimmer!

Ein hoffnungsloses: Off Topic aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Die angebliche Bemerkung von F. Richter werde ich nicht kommentieren, da mir da jeder Zusammenhang fehlt.


Angeblich?

Frage 1.:
Warum brachte Richter das Thema ohne Not und Nachfrage überhaupt ein, aus eigenem Antrieb?

Und:
Siehe Veröffentlichungen der anderen Verbände, alle zitiert und nachlesbar.

Daher Frage 2:
Soll ich die echt nochmal alle und so oft reinkopieren, bis ihr begreift, wie ihr verarscht werden von eurem Verband?

Und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> Sollte sich angesichts der vielen entsprechenden Meldungen vom DAFV und den Landesverbänden, die das genauso verstanden haben, wie es mir auch zugetragen wurde und ich es veröffentlicht habe, nun der Sachsen-Präsi Richter melden, dass er das ganz anders gemeint hatte und wir alle das falsch verstehen würden, sollten sich die Zahler im LVSA dringend überlegen, ob sie nicht mal nen Präsi wählen sollten, der sich wenigstens so ausdrücken kann, dass nicht alle anderen das "falsch" verstehen...



Und dass Richter bzw. der LVSA schlicht geiogen hat, wenn sie auf ihren Seiten nach wie vor behaupten, Foren (wir, oder wer sol da sonst gemeint sein) hätten geschrieben, sie wollen nächstes Jahr eintreten, das wurde auch bewiesen.

Meine Einschätzung des LVSA ist auf Grund all der nachweisbaren Fakten klar bis zum eindeutigen Beweis des Gegenteils:
Lügen, mauscheln, tarnen tricksen - schon vor der Fusion fing es an, bei der Fusion wurde es klar, zwischendurch dachte man an Besserung, bis nun wiederum klar wurde, dass sich auch beim LVSA schlicht NICHTS gebessert hat und die da organisieren Sport- und Angelfischer nur als zu desinformierendes Zahlvieh gehalten werden..


----------



## lipan (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

"Ich bin auch persönlich nach dem eigentlich guten Verhältnis gerade mit dem GF schwerst enttäuscht.
Der hat mich entweder die ganze Zeit auch bewusst angelogen, oder wurde von seinem Präsi nicht informiert oder auch hintergangen wie die Angler selber im LVSA.."

Schade,

bin genau so enttäuscht von Deinem Statement, das wars dann aber auch wieder.#d


----------



## angler1996 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

gut Thomas, ich kann Lesen, angeblich steht für mich dazu- dass jeder diesen Satz wiederholt, mir aber der Zusammenhang fehlt in dem diese Äußerung gefallen ist, also die Nebensätze.
 Sorry war etwas falsch formuliert.
 Momentan vereinnahmt die Aussage jeder so, wie er sie braucht.
 Gefallen hat mir die Äußerung nicht.
 Gruß A.


----------



## lipan (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> dann schreibe ich als Sachse was dazu:
> 
> Das ich präsidial geleitet werden will ist mir allerdings neu,
> vielleicht bin ich da in der Minderheit.
> Gruß A.



Einer von den zehn Prozent? Mach mal das was vorwärts geht.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

@996
Fakten sind einfach klar - da gehts nicht um Nebensätze.

Ebenso wie weiterhin die klare Lüge bez. Foren auf den Seiten des LVSA steht (wer sowas nötig hat..)....

Die Warnung von uns steht, wir haben unsere Infos und die ganzen Belege öffentlich gemacht. 
Macht was draus, hakt nach, fragt nach oder lasst es..
Und schluckt weiter alles kritiklos, was von oben kommt..

Die Infos sind da, kann nachher keiner sagen, er hätte es nicht gewusst (auch das war bereits beim Verrat der Sachsen durch umfallen beim Eintritt in den VDSF/DAFV schon so - dass ihr immer noch nix gelernt habt draus..)......


----------



## lipan (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Off Topic, sorry!
> 
> 
> Worauf denn nur??? #c
> ...



Oder einfach mal eine Chance geben? Mal mit ihm als Angler sprechen? 

Fände ich super.


----------



## angler1996 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

wisst Ihr, was Ihr 2 Helden:m
kaum schreibt ein stinknormaler Angler seine Meinung,
kommt
mach mal was
( bin schon Finanzboss in einem Verein)
oder Thomas um die Ecke.
 Und ja , es geht da auch um Nebensätze, nix ist für die Ewigkeit, außer die selbst.
Irgendwie lesen sich Eure Beiträge etwas wie persönlicher Zuff- ( das hat nix mit dem Satz von F. Richter an sich zu tun)
klärt es doch bitte wie Männer. 
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



lipan schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal eine Chance geben? Mal mit ihm als Angler sprechen?
> .


Ein untergeordneter Angestellter ändert nix am verrotteten System mit falscher Satzung, falschem Personal, falscher Zielsetzung , unfähigen Ehren- wie Hauptamtlern.
Auch Seggelke trägt die Scheisxe mit Baglimit und Angelverbote FFH auf der Linie mit, welche H-K, Vollborn, Bohn und Konsorten vorgegeben haben zum Schaden der Angler.
Weil er ein (zugegeben) netter Kerl ist, macht ihn das noch lange nicht zum kompetenten GF (da braucht man andere Qualifikation als Biologie) oder gar Reformer

Und ist hier im Thema bez. des unsäglichen Verhaltens des LVSA eh offtopic. Macht dazu gerne nen eigenen Thread auf.

Hier beim Thema bleibe ich dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakten sind einfach klar - da gehts nicht um Nebensätze.
> 
> Ebenso wie weiterhin die klare Lüge bez. Foren auf den Seiten des LVSA steht (wer sowas nötig hat..)....
> 
> ...


----------



## lipan (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



lipan schrieb:


> Die Delegiertenversammlung des LVSA hat nach langer Diskussion einen Austritt aus dem DAFV beschlossen, weil dieser Dachverband nicht die erhofften Ziele des LVSA verfolgt. Keinerlei Lobbyarbeit für Angler auf Bundes- oder Europa- Ebene erkennbar. Dies ist Fakt und wurde auch vom Anglerboard positiv bewertet. Parallel zur Kündigung wurde unseren sächsischen Anglern auch mitgeteilt (Presse, Internet und Tagungen), der LVSA wird die Arbeit des DAFV weiter kritisch von außen betrachten, Unterstützung anbieten, und wenn eine Kehrtwende dieses Verbandes in Richtung pro Angeln und uns Angler erkennbar wird, die Delegiertenversammlung über eine erneute Aufnahme des LVSA in den DAFV abstimmen  lassen.
> 
> Sachstand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Lüge vom LVSA:

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=140


			
				LVSA schrieb:
			
		

> Wir möchten Anfragen unserer Mitglieder inhaltlich dementieren, welche auf Schilderungen diverser Foren im Internet zurückgehen. *Dort wird geschildert, dass unser Präsident anlässlich der Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAFV am 11.11.2016 die Mitteilung gegeben hätte, dass wir bereits ab kommenden Jahr wieder einen Antrag auf Mitgliedschaft stellen würden. *



*DAS HABEN WIR SO NIE BEHAUPTET ODER VERÖFFENTLICHT!!*

Wer so lügt, hats in meinen Augen nötig...

Und komisch, dass das 4 Verbände, die dazu veröffentlicht haben, das genauso verstanden haben, wie wir es schon vorher in unserer Berichterstattung zu VA/HV berichtet hatten (und uns bis jetzt ALLE Teilnehmer bestätigt hatten, die dabei waren und mit denen ich gesprochen hatte) - und sich über die quasi schon bevorstehende Rückkehr freuen..

Nur die im LVSA organisierten Funktionäre Sachsen peilens scheinbar wieder nicht - wie schon damals beim Eintritt in den VDSF/DAFV..
Und dass Friedel Richter immer gegen Kündigung war, solltet ihr eigentlich auch wissen.
So wie er euch damals in den DAFV getrieben hatte, will er jetzt auch drinbleiben..


----------



## lipan (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lüge vom LVSA:
> 
> http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=140
> 
> ...


Mag sein, ändert jedoch nichts an der Abstimmung der Delegiertenversammlung des LVSA, wie bereits Eingangs erwähnt,dabei bleib ich. Mit den Restsachsen, welche sich nicht melden, müssten ja bei etwa 40.000 Mitgliedern im LVSA ein paar sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



> Mit den Restsachsen, welche sich nicht melden, müssten ja bei etwa 40.000 Mitgliedern im LVSA ein paar sein...


Deswegen die Warnung und Aufzählung der Fakten:
Damit nachher KEINER behaupten kann, es hätte von nix gewusst.

Es hätte nun mit de Veröffentlichung nämlich JEDER WISSEN KÖNNEN!!

Das ist unser Job hier, den machen wir..

Was die Sachsen machen, müssen die selber wissen, ob die sich nochmal verarschen lassen  vom LVSA wie beim Übertritt schon ..


----------



## rippi (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Ich denke, dass man die verzwickte Lage in Sachsen lösen könnte, wenn sich die sächsischen Angler mit Naboo zusammentun wûrden und dann Karauschen besetzen.


----------



## lipan (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass man die verzwickte Lage in Sachsen lösen könnte, wenn sich die sächsischen Angler mit Naboo zusammentun wûrden und dann Karauschen besetzen.


Wir haben kaum noch Reinrassige Karauschen , also die mit dem schwarzen Punkt vor der Schwanzflosse, in unseren Gewässer
n, aber Danke.....


----------



## Worscht (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



lipan schrieb:


> Die Delegiertenversammlung des LVSA hat nach langer Diskussion einen Austritt aus dem DAFV beschlossen, weil dieser Dachverband nicht die erhofften Ziele des LVSA verfolgt. Keinerlei Lobbyarbeit für Angler auf Bundes- oder Europa- Ebene erkennbar. Dies ist Fakt und wurde auch vom Anglerboard positiv bewertet. Parallel zur Kündigung wurde unseren sächsischen Anglern auch mitgeteilt (Presse, Internet und Tagungen), der LVSA wird die Arbeit des DAFV weiter kritisch von außen betrachten, Unterstützung anbieten, und wenn eine Kehrtwende dieses Verbandes in Richtung pro Angeln und uns Angler erkennbar wird, die Delegiertenversammlung über eine erneute Aufnahme des LVSA in den DAFV abstimmen  lassen.



Falsch!
Die Delegiertenversammlung des LVSA hat im Frühjahr 2015 wie folgt beschlossen:
"Der LVSA wird auf Beschluss des Präsidiums gegenüber dem DAFV bis spätestens zum 31.12.2015 die Beendigung der Mitgliedschaft (Austritt) bei diesem erklären, so dass diese gemäß § 7 Abs. 1 des DAFV am 31.12.2016 endet, soweit das Präsidium bis zum 31.12.2015 aufgrund erheblich veränderter Entwicklungen der Verhältnisse im Dachverband zu der Einschätzung gelangt, dass der vom ihm vor der Kündigung zu fassende Beschluss nicht mehr sachgerecht erscheint und deswegen die vereinspolitische Entscheidung über eine Kündigung zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt der Delegiertenkonferenz erneut zur Entschließung vorgelegt wird." Zitat Homepage LVSA!
Da ist nicht von einer späteren Beobachtung oder einem Wiedereintritt die Rede. Friedel Richter und Co. verstoßen klar gegen den Beschluss der Delegiertenversammlung und die Interessen der sächsischen Angler.


----------



## lipan (21. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



Worscht schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Die Delegiertenversammlung des LVSA hat im Frühjahr 2015 wie folgt beschlossen:
> "Der LVSA wird auf Beschluss des Präsidiums gegenüber dem DAFV bis spätestens zum 31.12.2015 die Beendigung der Mitgliedschaft (Austritt) bei diesem erklären, so dass diese gemäß § 7 Abs. 1 des DAFV am 31.12.2016 endet, soweit das Präsidium bis zum 31.12.2015 aufgrund erheblich veränderter Entwicklungen der Verhältnisse im Dachverband zu der Einschätzung gelangt, dass der vom ihm vor der Kündigung zu fassende Beschluss nicht mehr sachgerecht erscheint und deswegen die vereinspolitische Entscheidung über eine Kündigung zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt der Delegiertenkonferenz erneut zur Entschließung vorgelegt wird." Zitat Homepage LVSA!
> Da ist nicht von einer späteren Beobachtung oder einem Wiedereintritt die Rede. Friedel Richter und Co. verstoßen klar gegen den Beschluss der Delegiertenversammlung und die Interessen der sächsischen Angler.


Das, lieber Kollege ist mir jetzt grade mal "Worscht"
weil nicht relevant.Fakten pro Angler wären gut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



Worscht schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Die Delegiertenversammlung des LVSA hat im Frühjahr 2015 wie folgt beschlossen:
> "Der LVSA wird auf Beschluss des Präsidiums gegenüber dem DAFV bis spätestens zum 31.12.2015 die Beendigung der Mitgliedschaft (Austritt) bei diesem erklären, so dass diese gemäß § 7 Abs. 1 des DAFV am 31.12.2016 endet, soweit das Präsidium bis zum 31.12.2015 aufgrund erheblich veränderter Entwicklungen der Verhältnisse im Dachverband zu der Einschätzung gelangt, dass der vom ihm vor der Kündigung zu fassende Beschluss nicht mehr sachgerecht erscheint und deswegen die vereinspolitische Entscheidung über eine Kündigung zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt der Delegiertenkonferenz erneut zur Entschließung vorgelegt wird." Zitat Homepage LVSA!
> Da ist nicht von einer späteren Beobachtung oder einem Wiedereintritt die Rede. Friedel Richter und Co. verstoßen klar gegen den Beschluss der Delegiertenversammlung und die Interessen der sächsischen Angler.


Darauf hab ich mich bezogen als ich von "gegen Beschluss" geschrieben habe...


----------



## buttweisser (30. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Der Kuschelkurs des LVSA mit dem DAFV scheint sich zu bestätigen und das gefällt mir gar nicht. Ich habe gestern die Zeitschrift "Fischer und Angler in Sachsen", Ausgabe 4 bzw. Dezember 2016, erhalten. Darin ist ein Gespräch dieser Zeitschrift mit Alexander Seggelke enthalten S174-175. Mir kommt es so vor, als ob der LVSA die Angler wieder auf den erneuten Eintritt in den DAFV vorbereiten will. Wenn das so sein sollte, ziehe ich wahrscheinlich meine Konsequenzen und trete aus dem LVSA aus (bin Mitglied seit 1976, also schon als Kind).

Wenn es der Thomas will, kann ich die Seiten mit dem Interview einscannen und ihm mailen bzw. faxen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Ist online bei denen auf den Seiten zu finden..
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/user_content/files/Fischer_u_Angler/2016_4_FuA.pdf


----------



## buttweisser (30. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

OkEi  ist ja noch besser.


----------



## Blauzahn (30. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Glück Auf!



buttweisser schrieb:


> Der Kuschelkurs des LVSA mit dem DAFV scheint sich zu bestätigen und das gefällt mir gar nicht. Ich habe gestern die Zeitschrift "Fischer und Angler in Sachsen", Ausgabe 4 bzw. Dezember 2016, erhalten. Darin ist ein Gespräch dieser Zeitschrift mit Alexander Seggelke enthalten S174-175. Mir kommt es so vor, als ob der LVSA die Angler wieder auf den erneuten Eintritt in den DAFV vorbereiten will. Wenn das so sein sollte, ziehe ich wahrscheinlich meine Konsequenzen und trete aus dem LVSA aus (bin Mitglied seit 1976, also schon als Kind).
> 
> Wenn es der Thomas will, kann ich die Seiten mit dem Interview einscannen und ihm mailen bzw. faxen.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Da kann ich dir nicht folgen.
Was hast du gegen die Veröffentlichung des Interviews und was mir viel wichtiger ist, wie bewertest du überhaupt den Inhalt des Interviews?

Die Zeitschrift ist eine Informationsquelle für alle Angler in Sachsen - die jeder, in einem Verein angemeldete Angler kostenlos erhält. 

Und nichts anderes passiert hier:
Eine Information des Anglers über ein Interview mit dem neuen GF des DAFV.
Was das mit der Vorbereitung zu einem möglichen Wiedereintritt zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Auch einen "Kuschelkurs" kann ich den Zeilen nicht entnehmen. Die Sachsen sind ab 01.01.2017 raus...
da kuschelt man nicht mehr.

BG
René

PS: Lesenswerter ist für mich das Vorwort vom GF des AVE |wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> PS: Lesenswerter ist für mich das Vorwort vom GF des AVE |wavey:



Hab ich heute aus der Zeitungsröhre gefischt, das Heft, und genau bei diesem "Vorwort" ist mir der Kamm geschwollen, habe mir vorgenommen, dazu bei nächster Gelegenheit ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben!

Cheers|wavey:


----------



## Nidderauer (30. November 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Naja, das ist nüchtern sachlich betrachtet ein Lagebericht zur derzeitigen Situation. 

 Gefällt mir zwar auch nicht, was er da schreibt, aber so weiß man als Angler wenigstens, dass es an guten Vorsätzen nicht mangelt. Die Umsetzung ist das Problem.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## buttweisser (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Wenn ein Landesverband zum 01.01.2017 aus dem DAFV austritt, dem er die Jahre vorher mehrere Hunderttausend Euro an Beitragsgeldern überwiesen hat und kurz vorher ein Interview mit dem Bundesgeschäftsführer vom DAFV veröffentlicht, dann frage ich mich schon warum? 

Ich möchte einfach nicht, dass ein Teil meines Mitgliedseitrages irgendwann wieder einem DAFV zur Verfügung gestellt wird, der kaum die Interessen von Anglern vertritt.

Im Interview wird am Ende angegeben, dass der DAFV auf internationaler Ebene sehr aktiv die Interessen der Anglerinnen und Angler auch zum Thema Dorsch vertreten wird. Da frag ich mich, ob ich bisher was verpasst habe.

Das Vorwort von Rene Häse finde ich gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Das ist auch der Punkt, der mich stört, buttweiser:
Hier werden angebliche "Leistungen" des DAFV erwähnt (national wie international), für die es erstens keinerlei Belege gibt (ausser dass die irgendwo hingefahren sind - erreicht für Angler und das Angeln haben die nix (wenn doch, bitte ich um Belege))...

Die Sachsen wurden schon mal verarscht von ihrem Verband beim Übertritt damals in den VDSF und der Umbenennung in DAFV mit unvollkommener Information und unterdrückter Diskussion in den Verbandsgremien....

Und was Friedel Richter hier mit seinen Äußerungen als Präsi beim Verbandsausschuss im DAFV abzieht (nachgewiesen, siehe Veröffentlichungen DAFV wie weitere LV, die das ALLE auch so verstanden haben, als ob der LVSA schon wieder auf dem Weg zurück in den DAFV wäre), ist eben ne andere Nummer, wie wenn irgendwelche Regionalverbände das zu relativieren versuchen, ohne konkret zu sagen:
*Mit diesem DAFV, dieser Satzung, diesem Personal und dieser bisher in fast 4 Jahren vollkommen unzureichender Arbeit für Angler und Angeln für fast ne halbe Million Euro alleine von den Sachsen wird ein erneuter Eintritt in DIESEN DAFV NICHT möglich sein.

Erst wenn ALLE diese Punkte gelöst sind UND der DAFV durch praktische Arbeit UND positive, nachweisbare Ergebnisse für Angler und das Angeln bewiesen hat, dass sich das bisherige inkompetente Versagen des DAFV  GRUNDSÄTZLICH und KOMPLETT geändert hat, KANN man überhaupt ANFANGEN nachzudenken, ob man dann in diesen DAFV wieder eintreten möchte.  *

Solange keine solche Klarstellung kommt, müssen die sächsischen Angler und die im LVSA organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer eben aufpassen, nicht nochmal verarscht zu werden..

Oder es dann mannhaft tragen, wenn sie sich nicht wehren und ihren Landesverband wieder einfach machen lassen..


----------



## buttweisser (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

|good: Bin ganz Deiner Meinung.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Die Zeitschrift ist eine Informationsquelle für alle Angler in Sachsen - die jeder, in einem Verein angemeldete Angler kostenlos erhält.



Für die einen Informationsquelle, für andere Propaganda.
Und kostenlos war das Blatt noch nie. Anfangs bezahlt über die Fischereiabgabe wird es jetzt über die abzuführenden Mitgliedsbeiträge finanziert.


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Die Signatur von elbangler gefällt mir!


----------



## Worscht (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Interessant - die ersten Sachsen sagen offen, wo es lang gehen soll: www.anglerverein-ebersbach.de (Beschluss LVSA im DAFV)
Wünschen wir uns, dass sich möglichst viele Angler anschließen und die Delegierten und Funktionäre des LVSA richtig reagieren.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Ha, die "Ja-Sager" sagen plötzlich nein. Nachtigall ich hör dir trabsen.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



Worscht schrieb:


> Interessant - die ersten Sachsen sagen offen, wo es lang gehen soll: www.anglerverein-ebersbach.de (Beschluss LVSA im DAFV)
> Wünschen wir uns, dass sich möglichst viele Angler anschließen und die Delegierten und Funktionäre des LVSA richtig reagieren.



Ja, in der Oberlausitz mag man es scheinbar deutlich. Der Nagel sitzt. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

Gefällt mir logischerweise auch sehr gut.
Ein paar Sachsen haben nun nachgewiesen definitiv Rückgrat und Anstand!
Reschbeggd!!

So hätte das auch der Landesverband oder einer der Regionalverbände klar und eindeutig bringen können - so bleibt diesbezüglich halt immer noch ein "Gschmäckle", nachdem die Sachsen ja schon beim Eintritt in den VDSF/DAFV,  sagen wir mal, "gut informiert reingedrängt wurden...."....

Nach der Erpressung Brandenburgs und dem schon damaligen Umfallen Richters danach..

Gut, dass hier wenigstens ein Verein aufpasst!!!


----------



## Worscht (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass da noch mehr Vereine aufpassen. Die meisten Vereine haben ihre Mitgliederversammlungen erst im Januar. Seien wir gespannt, ob da was kommt und vor allem auch öffentlich kommuniziert wird. Ich schaue regelmäßig auf die Seiten der Vereine in der Dresdner Region. Wenn ich wieder etwas finde.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Super  -wenn der Landes- und seine Regionalverbände da nicht offen kommunizieren, ist es immer sehr gut, wenn Angler wie Du aufpassen!

Lobenswert!
Vorbildlich!!


----------



## iXware (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

wir haben unsere Hauptversammlung auch erst Mitte Januar. Das dauert also bei den meisten vereinen noch ein paar Tage


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Dann:
AUFPASSEN!!!!!


----------



## iXware (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

na Aber sicher doch #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

#6#6#6


----------



## Worscht (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Die aktuelle Ausgabe der "Rute und Rolle" berichtet, dass "die Sachsen" klar kommuniziert haben, dass sie ab 2018 wieder in den DAFV zurückkehren werden. #q Da sollten "die Sachsen" wohl in Erklärungsnot kommen? Oder doch einfach alles aussitzen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Bisher kam noch keinerlei Klarstellung - ich hab gewarnt, der Rest ist Sache der Sachsen..

Es wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass die ihre Zahler verarschen (Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV damals, OHNE dass alles vorher festgeschrieben wurde)......


----------



## Worscht (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Nein, da scheut man eine Klarstellung. Offenbar will man es aussitzen und neue Tatsachen schaffen. Sicherlich wird dann auch die Beschluss der Delegiertenversammlung neu interpretiert. Oder wie heißt es jetzt neuerdings: alternative Fakten?
Nur bin ich auch Sachse und wenn ich mich so umhöre... Die Stimmung ist nicht sehr positiv. Gemeckert wird viel, aber zu wenig interveniert.


----------



## iXware (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

ist das hier nichts?

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=140

wurde bei unserer Jahreshauptversammlung Mitte Januar auch so kommuniziert. und zumindest unserer Vereinsvorstand ist scheinbar gegen eine Rückkehr in den DAFV


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bisher kam noch keinerlei Klarstellung - ich hab gewarnt, der Rest ist Sache der Sachsen..



Wo ist die gelbe Warnweste?


----------



## Worscht (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



iXware schrieb:


> ist das hier nichts?



Nein, das ist nichts. Nicht einmal ein ordentliches Dementi. Dementiert werden Schilderungen in diversen Foren. Aber die Veröffentlichungen von DAFV & Co. werden nicht dementiert.

AUFWACHEN!

Nachdem der LVSA zum Jahresende auf Beschluss der Delegiertenversammlung aus dem DAFV ausgeschieden ist, soll nach nur 3 Monaten ein neuer Beschluss fasst werden, der der Rückkehr Tür und Tor öffnet. Warum sollte denn so ein Beschluss ohne Not überhaupt gefasst werden? Ein Schelm wer Böses denkt!

Immer noch steht auf der Seite des DAFV, dass der LVSA 2018 zurückkehren wird - ebenso auf den Seiten anderer Landesverbände. Nun schreibt auch die "Rute und Rolle" von der Rückkehr der Sachsen.

Übrigens steht auf der Seite des LVSA immer noch im Kopf, dass man Mitglied im Deutschen Angelfischerverband e.V. sei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Wenn sich die Sachsen zum zweiten mal so verarschen lassen (nach dem Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV) haben sies einfach echt nicht  besser verdient..


----------



## Worscht (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Ja, offensichtlich sollen die sächsischen Angler vera... werden. 

Das kann man aus der Antwort des LVSA an einen Verein entnehmen: www.anglerverein-ebersbach.de: Da steht doch tatsächlich geschrieben, dass der LVSA künftig Gast beim DAFV und DFV sein möchte.

Nur finde ich in den Satzungen beim DAFV und DFV überhaupt keine Hinweise auf die Möglichkeit einer Gastmitgliedschaft.
Das passt gut zum DAFV, da sich dort ja auch niemand für die Einhaltung des sogenannten "Fusionsvertrages" interessiert.

So braucht man natürlich auf der Seite des LVSA auch den Verweis auf Mitgliedschaft im DAFV nicht entfernen. Das lohnt sich ja nicht wegen ein paar Tage.

Zwar wird auf den Dresdner Straßen gemeckert, aber sonst? Schweigen. Ich bin gespannt, ob ich zur Mitgliederversammlung des AVE im März erhellende Worte höre.

Will man wirklich auf eine Stufe mit dem DAFV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Verweise auf meinen Beitrag über Deinem....


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



Worscht schrieb:


> Ja, offensichtlich sollen die sächsischen Angler vera... werden.
> 
> Das kann man aus der Antwort des LVSA an einen Verein entnehmen: www.anglerverein-ebersbach.de: Da steht doch tatsächlich geschrieben, dass der LVSA künftig Gast beim DAFV und DFV sein möchte.
> 
> ...




Und dann verschwinden mal eben zig- tausend Euros aus der Kasse des LFV...für eine Gastmitgliedschaft im DAFV...ohne dafür Rechenschaft vor den Mitgliedern ablegen zu müssen?
Weil man halt die Bilanz des LFV seinen Mitgliedern nicht offen legen muss?!  |kopfkrat|bigeyes

#6|birthday:|muahah:|gutenach|clown:|clown::#2::#2:


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und dann verschwinden mal eben zig- tausend Euros aus der Kasse des LFV...für eine Gastmitgliedschaft im DAFV...ohne dafür Rechenschaft vor den Mitgliedern ablegen zu müssen?
> Weil man halt die Bilanz des LFV seinen Mitgliedern nicht offen legen muss?! |kopfkrat|bigeyes
> 
> #6|birthday:|muahah:|gutenach|clown:|clown::#2::#2:



kannst Du mir mal bitte aus dem Statut des DAFV raussuchen, welche Regelungen es bezüglich Kosten für Gastteilnehmer gibt?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Am "besten" ist beim durchlesen der Antwort (http://oberlausitzer-fliegerhomepage.de/LVSAAntwort.pdf),* dass der Verein AUSDRÜCKLICH das Antwortschreiben des sächsischen Verbandes NICHT veröffentlichen darf..*

Sie schreiben sinngemäß, dass die Vereinskritik zum künftigen Verhältnis zum DAFV nicht geteilt werden würde vom Verband. 
Man habe erfahren müssen, dass der LVSA sogar als Gast bei den Geschäftsführerberatungen des DAFV agieren möchte. 
Der Beschluss des Präsidiums soll nicht zurückgezogen werden (dass sie wieder über Eintritt abstimmen lassen können/wollen, nehm ich an, obwohl es klaren, gültigen Beschluss gegen den DAFV gibt)!! 
Wenn die Darstellung zur Sache vom DAFV und anderen falsch wäre (schnelle Rückkehr), erwarte man eigentlich ne offizielle Richtigstellungseitens des Sachsenverbandes..

Gleichzeit ernte der Verein Kritik vom Verband, da er als Verein sein Recht auf Äußerung und Mitbestimmung ohne Rücksprache wahrnehmen würde. 

Ist schon hafter Tobak, aber mich wundert da nix mehr, ehrlich gesagt...

Der Verband der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in Sachsen scheint wieder mit Vollgas zurück in alte Zeiten unterwegs zu sein ....


----------



## Sharpo (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> kannst Du mir mal bitte aus dem Statut des DAFV raussuchen, welche Regelungen es bezüglich Kosten für Gastteilnehmer gibt?
> Gruß A.



Da werde ich mich sicherlich Tod suchen.
Daher lass ich es.

Aber Statuten/ Satzung stehen nur auf dem Papier. 

Was da im Innenverhältnis gemauschelt wird steht dann auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.

Auch sollte man meinen Beitrag nicht ganz ernst nehmen. 
Zu erkennen eigentlich an den vielen Smilys.

Wobei ein leichter ernster Ton mit Blick auf die Auskunftspflicht Bilanz nicht abwegig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Eigentlich müssten die vom LVSA ja für die Aussagen gegenüber dem Verein (den ich im Gegensatz zum Verband durchaus für glaubwürdig halte) im Ranking wieder nach oben rutschen....

Aber nur für "bescheuertes Verhalten" gegenüber einem Verein ist das zu hart.

Und die sind ja mit dem NABU und dem Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg eh schon auf dem dritten Platz:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181

Sollten sie ihre Angler trotz gültigem Beschluss dagegen und immer schlechterer Leistung des DAFV dennoch zurück in den DAFV lotsen, dann sieht das natürlich wieder anders aus..

Sollte noch, wie vom Verein gefordert, ein öffentliches Dementi kommen und eine Klarstellung, dass man sich an den geltenden Beschluss hält und keinen Wiedereintritt anstrebt, dann würde der LVSA selbstverständlich auch umgehend wieder besser geranked werden.

Aber nicht für Schmusekurs mit Anglerfeinden...


----------



## Worscht (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Sieh an, man liest mit. Schon hat der LVSA die Titelseite korrigiert. :vik::vik: Nix mehr Mitglied im DAFV.
Aber unter "Aufbau und Struktur" haben sie es doch wieder übersehen.


----------



## Wochenendangler (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



Worscht schrieb:


> Sieh an, man liest mit. Schon hat der LVSA die Titelseite korrigiert. :vik::vik: Nix mehr Mitglied im DAFV.
> Aber unter "Aufbau und Struktur" haben sie es doch wieder übersehen.



 Moin,
 wenn sie schon mitlesen, die Satzung sollte vielleicht auch mal überarbeitet werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Vooorsicht mit solchen Wünschen ohne konkret zu sagen, welche Änderungen in der Satzung Du genau willst... 

Nicht jede Satzungsänderung muss gut für Angler oder das Angeln sein, da muss man aufpassen wie ein Luchs, auch hier wurde nur mit öffentlich machen durch uns und einschreiten z. B. des KAV-NF das dann verhindert bzw. abgemildert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=306758

Geister, die ihr ruft, könnten auch schnell mal anglerfeindlich kommen, gerade in Sachsen, wie die Erfahrung gezeigt hat...............................


----------



## Worscht (24. März 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Wieso bekommen wir immer noch die "Fischwaid" (kostenfreies Vorstandsexemplar) zugeschickt? Ich dachte, wir wären aus dem DAFV raus.


----------



## Blauzahn (25. März 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



Worscht schrieb:


> Wieso bekommen wir immer noch die "Fischwaid" (kostenfreies Vorstandsexemplar) zugeschickt? Ich dachte, wir wären aus dem DAFV raus.



Sind wir auch.
Basiert auf einem Fehler in der Geschäftstelle des DAFV, hat man dort wohl verpennt und damit zusätzlich Geld verpulvert...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

grins - Kompetenz pur beim DAFV...

Oder Richter hat halt doch zugesagt hintenrum und denen gesagt, könnt ihr weiterlaufen lassen, näxtes Jahr sind wir eh wieder drin..


----------



## Worscht (1. April 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Gleich ist in Sachsen Delegiertenversammlung. Die Delegierten wurden entsprechend der satzungsgemäßen Ladungsfrist von einem Monat erst im Laufe des März gewählt. |uhoh:

Das Präsidium unter Friedel Richter lässt sich neu wählen oder besser gesagt bestätigen. Für jede Funktion gibt es nur einen Kandidaten.

Tatsächlich spannend wird die Entscheidung zur "Gastrolle" im DAFV bzw. die Einschätzung der "positiven" Erkenntnisse bei den Veränderungen im DAFV. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

halt uns ruhig auf dem laufenden....


----------



## iXware (1. April 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Was ist denn nun heute rausgekommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

ganz runter scrollen:
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=157


----------



## Ørret (3. April 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Na das ist ja mal ne Aussage.... Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

ich weiss, warum ich mir Kommentar erspart habe...


----------



## Blauzahn (3. April 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Jeder liest, was er verstehen will.
Die Sachlage ist beim DAFV klar, denn da ist Sachsen raus.
Mitglied sind wir aber auch im Sächsischen Landesfischereiverband und diese beiden Dinge werden in dem Fazit am Ende des Beitrages zusammen betrachtet.
Die Bewertung der gezahlten Beiträge und der erbachten Leistungen, hat beim DAFV zu einem Austritt durch Delegiertenbeschluss geführt. 
Ich lese nichts von: "Sachsen tritt noch 2017 wieder in den DAFV ein", oder "ab 2018 ist Sachsen wieder im DAFV".
Nein, von all dem lese ich nichts, weil des da nicht steht.

Zudem wäre es an der Zeit, dass andere LV sich ähnlicher Bewertungsmaßstäbe, oder Betrachtungen über ihre Mitgliedschaft im DAFV bedienen würden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Sachsen und insbesondere Friedel Richter haben sich eben schon mehrfach als Anglerverarscher rausgestellt in der Praxis, wenns um den DAFV ging..

Dass das jetzt anders läuft (bzw. ob), werden sie eben beweisen müssen..

Im Ernstfall wie bei der Konfusion:
Vorher große Sprüche und nachher rein, obwohl nix davon erfüllt war..

Hätte nix dagegen, wenn das nun anders laufen sollte. 

Der Beweis ist anzutreten, ich bin gespannt...

Eine klare Absage gibts bis dato nicht, seine Aussage beim VA im DAFV bez. möglicher Rückkehr steht nach wie vor (und wurde von vielen Anwesenden genauso verstanden wie von uns - nur Richters "Sichtweise" ist im NACHHINEIN eine andere) und ist für mich bis jetzt glaubwürdiger als sein wachsweiches Dementi, das zudem an der Sache vorbei ging (bewusst??)....

Wir werden sehen...

Ich hoffe, es gibt genügend Vernünfige in Sachsen, die ihn ihm Griff haben..


----------



## Worscht (3. April 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*

Jeder kann es lesen:
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1471&cHash=64a58c2f109dda198e10f12400c83d4b
und
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...hauptversammlung-2016-zusammen-sind-wir-stark
oder so:
http://anglerverein-ebersbach.de/
Und nein, es steht dort keine klare Aussage - "man setzt sich auseinander".

Und wir können lesen, dass die Beiträge um mehr als 50% steigen. Dabei mussten auch bisher die Regionalverbände nichts für die Zeitschriften zahlen. Aber inzwischen haben wir 23 Angestellte für 41000 Angler!

Und wir können lesen, dass man offensichtlich einen Schnitt zu den Fischern in Erwägung zieht. Nur soviel: Den Krieg zwischen Anglern und Fischern können nur beide Seiten verlieren.

Und die Zahl der "Vernünftigen" wird wohl angesichts der bereiten Zustimmung bei den verschiedenen Versammlungen doch eher begrenzt sein.


----------



## 1.Hippo (3. April 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Zudem wäre es an der Zeit, dass andere LV sich ähnlicher Bewertungsmaßstäbe, oder Betrachtungen über ihre Mitgliedschaft im DAFV bedienen würden.



Da mach ich mal ein #6 dran


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: WARNUNG!!! Sachsen, AUFPASSEN!!*



Worscht schrieb:


> Jeder kann es lesen:
> http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1471&cHash=64a58c2f109dda198e10f12400c83d4b
> und
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...hauptversammlung-2016-zusammen-sind-wir-stark
> ...


Wie gesagt, ich tu mir ja auch schwer, da einfach zu glauben, was die Sachsen veröffentlichen - zu oft hat dann das praktische Tun nicht damit übereingestimmt.

Hoffen wir, dass es diesmal anders ist..


----------

